# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Dudas sobre las concesiones Hidroelectricas

## Dhayan

Hola 
He estado viendo vuestra pagian y felicito a todos los foreros pues los temas son interesantes y aportan una gran informacion...hay una cosa que estaba buscando y querria preguntaros que sabeis al respecto...es sobre las concesiones hidroelectricas segun tengo entendido tienen una caducidad ...cuanod cumple esta la concesion se extingue o bien es comun que se sigan prorrogando digamos indefinidamente...si eso ocurriera la central los canales y la obra civil se revierte al estado y en ese caso sin comtrapestacion ninguna...?

----------


## ben-amar

Bienvenido Dhayan al foro, celebro que te guste. Tambien tu puedes aportar lo que creas oportuno.
No dudo que pronto te contestar alguien que te lo pueda decir con certeza.
Mientras tantos, muevo tu mensaje al hilo de Energias > hidroelectrica.
Ahi estar mejor situado
Un saludo
Edit: Por cierto, con un solo mensaje ya basta para que los foreros lo vean.

----------

